# The Attorney - Bad Day



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

An attorney arrived home late, after a very tough day trying to get a stay of execution. 

His last minute plea for clemency to the governor had failed and he was 
feeling worn out and depressed.

As soon as he walked through the door at home, his wife started on him about, 'What time 
of night to be getting home is this? Where have you been? Dinner is cold and I'm not reheating it'.
And on and on and on.

Too shattered to play his usual role in this familiar ritual, he poured himself a shot of 
whiskey and headed off for a long hot soak in the bathtub, pursued by the predictable 
sarcastic remarks as he dragged himself up the stairs.

While he was in the bath, the phone rang. The wife answered and was told
that her husband's client, James Wright, had been granted a stay of
execution after all. Wright would not be hanged tonight.
Finally realizing what a terrible day he must have had, she decided to
go up stairs and give him the good news. 

As she opened the bathroom door, she was greeted by the sight of her
husband, bent over naked, drying his legs and feet.
'They're not hanging Wright tonight,' she said.
He whirled around and screamed, 'FOR THE LOVE OF GOD WOMAN, DON'T YOU
EVER STOP?!'

Roger


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Probably too long for me to remember to tell in the pub tonight - but I'll give it a go  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I'm too old to remember the meaning
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm sure there will be no lack of volunteers to show you... (after they've had a drink or two)  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Reminds me of the level crossing keeper in South Wales.

Mr Evans was up for murder because he hadn't closed the gates.

The judge had donned his black cap.

Anyway it went to appeal.

The news went round the village in a flash.

Evans-the-Fish knocked on Evans-the-Coal's door.

He jumped out of the bath and answered the door, whereupon his towel slipped.

Evans-the-Fish shouted out: 
"They're not hanging Level-Evans!"

Evans-the-Coal answered:
"They never do after a hot bath!" :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I remembered, and told, the joke (in the pub tonight)

I should, perhaps, explain that I live in a small village with no local Polis (and I've just got back in...)

Closing hours, in the pub, are - what you might call "open to interpretation"

Anyway - the few that could still hear/understand me thought it was either "Brilliant" - or "Duh"?

But that's life...

Cheers

Dave


----------

